# Atonal/Tonal/Chromatic work for orchestra



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

This is something that was made a few weeks ago, I was slightly hesitant posting this, as its a more radical work than anything else Ive done before. The inspiration came from Mussorgsky's Night on Bald Mountain, as well as Rite of Spring (which Ive only listened to a few parts of it).

It begins atonally, then develops the tonal aspects and alters between tonal and atonal with use of chromatics. I had an obsession with transposing the theme to intervals such as major 9th and Minor 11th, theres also a passage where the entire theme is layered in 9ths and 11ths by almost all instruments causing horror, yet funny (atleast to me) at the same time.

Its not finished, and im not sure what I want to do with it yet, and theres also some really abrupt interruptions in rhythm - some might find them appropriate, others not.

constructive feedback appreciated - and be warned the piece gets very loud.


__
https://soundcloud.com/sapphire-1%2Fthe-work


----------



## hlolli (Dec 31, 2006)

I have sibelius 5 and I have extra Native instruments sound pack, but yet I can't get my files to sound like this. What do you use?
This piece sounds very good to me, you're using juicy chords and juicy orchestration. You're level above me when it comes to orchestration, I like this!


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

hlolli said:


> I have sibelius 5 and I have extra Native instruments sound pack, but yet I can't get my files to sound like this. What do you use?
> This piece sounds very good to me, you're using juicy chords and juicy orchestration. You're level above me when it comes to orchestration, I like this!


thanks , Im glad you enjoyed it

Im using East West Symphonic Orchestra Gold for my samples - however some samples (particularly the ones with all the ornaments and key switches) are very ram heavy, and so I try to be selective using them, and try to atleast imagine the rest.


----------

